# I've got a dump insert-should I get a tailgate spreader or a full spreader?



## Fawcett (Oct 13, 2011)

So Google, Youtube and the search function have lead me no where in the past 2hrs of searching.

I've got a 2012 F350 Reg Cab 6.2 4x4 with a 8ft Downeaster dump insert

I am looking to sand/salt this winter (with an electric motor)

Do I buy a tailgate spreader? 
-The reviews I have been able to find seem to be useless as no one agrees with anything anyone says

Or do I buy something like a Fisher Polycaster Spreader? 
-And even if I do-WILL IT FIT IN THE DUMP INSERT? This is a question the internets' not answering for me today-must be because its monday or something…

Thank you in advance
-Fawcett


----------



## SnowFakers (Dec 31, 2012)

I have seen v boxes in dump inserts so I'm pretty sure they will fit. Call the mfg to get dimensions and see if she fits


----------



## dieselboy01 (Jan 18, 2011)

They make a salter that replaces the tailgate on your insert. It has a spinner on it so you would load up the dump insert, lift the box a little and turn the spinner on. I'd look into that.


----------



## dieselboy01 (Jan 18, 2011)

Like this http://www.downeastermfg.com/tailgate.html


----------



## Fawcett (Oct 13, 2011)

I'd love to hear from someone using one currently. 
Past posts I've dug up have people going back and forth on all makes. 
I've read about Downeaster (which would make most sense as long as it is awesome) 
And Truckcraft (which has had lots of praise for its mechanical design but its been heavily faulted for its electrics)

These posts, however, were made several years a go and hopefully the manufactures have had some luck perfecting their designs. 

I'll be clear. I don't want 'a deal' if it includes headaches or excuses. I want to be able to go out, do my job to the best that it can be done and go home satisfied. If the tailgate spreaders stink, I'll get a designated unit.

It would be great to hear from some of you guys who run the tailgate spreaders. I know I'd benefit from being able to dump the execs material somewhere after a trip. It also seems easy to unclog when that happens.

So please, if you are using a tailgate spreader please be brutally honest and let me know what you think of them

Thank you again!
-Fawcett


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

I owned one once salted with it once only for it to stop working. Later find out the motor was filled with water. Must be how D.E. stores them in the yard. 

Easy to unclog? Not so sure about that. You either poke a stick in from the hole where the salt comes out onto the spinner or you shovel all the salt thats up against the tailgate and then try and unclog it. Been there done that. I cannot see the truck craft model fitting on your insert without some series mods to the salter tailgate. 

Once the issues were resolved it worked fine. Too slow for me as I like to lay the salt down heavy and not drive around 5 times. They used to use Leeson motors built in the US now its a China motor. 

I cant see a V bov fitting in the box as you only have 4' or even less in the tapered area of the insert. Unless you plan to pull the dump insert out for the winter stick with the replacement tailgate salter.


----------



## schrader (Dec 4, 2005)

The western V box fits in my Voth insert fine, Im not a big fan of the replacement tailgate salters so I stuck with the v box.


----------



## sven1277 (Jan 15, 2008)

After wrestling with this decision for a few seasons, I decided this year to buy two truck craft replacement tailgate spreaders for a couple dump trucks.


----------



## Fawcett (Oct 13, 2011)

SVEN1277-Have you used them yet? Any good?


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

schrader;1667194 said:


> The western V box fits in my Voth insert fine, Im not a big fan of the replacement tailgate salters so I stuck with the v box.


The Western seams more skinny then a salt dogg base from what I've seen. Thats a bonus that it fits I agree with you.


----------



## jbell36 (Feb 21, 2008)

i would absolutely get a tailgate replacement spreader for your dump insert…those are awesome set ups…go with all electric (not sure if there is even another choice). You will be able to fit the most salt this way…i personally think those are really slick set ups, much less space to take up for storage, much easier to get on and off the truck, 2 guys lift the tailgate on and you're done, a v box needs a loader to put it in…let's say you do have a problem, as a last resort you can simply just dump the salt…you have no idea how many times we have had to shovel salt out of a v box…i'm looking at doing a replacement tailgate spreader for a dump body in the future, much easier to maintain and much less to go wrong, much less storage, and easier to install


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

jbell36;1668856 said:


> i would absolutely get a tailgate replacement spreader for your dump insert…those are awesome set ups…go with all electric (not sure if there is even another choice). You will be able to fit the most salt this way…i personally think those are really slick set ups, much less space to take up for storage, much easier to get on and off the truck, 2 guys lift the tailgate on and you're done, a v box needs a loader to put it in…let's say you do have a problem, as a last resort you can simply just dump the salt…you have no idea how many times we have had to shovel salt out of a v box…i'm looking at doing a replacement tailgate spreader for a dump body in the future, much easier to maintain and much less to go wrong, much less storage, and easier to install


You've clearly never ran one, lifting the bed all the time is a pita, inconsistent spread, tippy, a v box is by far the best way to go...


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Around here we have a lot hilly conditions with tail gate spreader can be dangerous Every body has dump beds runs V boxes


----------



## Fawcett (Oct 13, 2011)

So the general consensus seems to be that the tailgate spreaders made for dump bodies are not worth it?


----------

